# florida pigeon show



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to a show this past saturday, here are some of the pigeons from that show


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

wow...beautiful birds


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

the swallow is such a beautiful bird that the pictures dont do its justice, they are now my favorite breed.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I love swallows, very beautiful birds. I would have some if I had the room. Nice birds that you posted.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

which one is that ?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

The pigeons in the first post. Very beautiful birds, Danny Joe has some nice ones. You can see his pics at http://colorpigeons.com


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

boneyrajan.k said:


> which one is that ?


the swallows are the once with extra long feathered feet, very very beautiful


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

great.........!!!


----------



## kurd4ever (Nov 11, 2010)

some really nice birds!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

romanallover said:


> the swallow is such a beautiful bird that the pictures dont do its justice, they are now my favorite breed.


Was this one up in Inverness?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful birds. The more I go to these shows the more I love it. Last time I went to a pigeon show here in San Diego, I feel in love with Lahore breed. Pigeon lovers, at least in their lifetime, should visit some of these shows. You are like in pigeon heaven. LOL!


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

Timber said:


> Was this one up in Inverness?


YES




RodSD said:


> Beautiful birds. The more I go to these shows the more I love it. Last time I went to a pigeon show here in San Diego, I feel in love with Lahore breed. Pigeon lovers, at least in their lifetime, should visit some of these shows. You are like in pigeon heaven. LOL!


I agree


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, they are all so beautiful! What kind are the ones with the really long legs. I have never seen those before. All are amazing.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> Wow, they are all so beautiful! What kind are the ones with the really long legs. I have never seen those before. All are amazing.


if i remember right those where the pigmy pouters(or somekind of pouters) that pair was actually for sale for $80.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like Pigmies to me  I really want some! They're so cute


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

*sup im in miami*



Kiko&Kalani said:


> Wow, they are all so beautiful! What kind are the ones with the really long legs. I have never seen those before. All are amazing.


im in miami i have all white racing homers & tipplers


----------

